# Behavior Change for the better at 18 weeks?!?!



## Robb (Jul 16, 2010)

Just wanted to get some feedback on some *good* behavior changes with Juno (GSD-18 weeks) that seem too good to be true at this point. 

Has anyone seen their GSD start to mature A LOT in a short period of time between 4 and 5 months? Seems crazy to me.

To preface, I took Juno to the vet yesterday to ensure she's physically ok because the good behavior changes really do seem to good to be true. The vet said she's great including her weight...etc. (43 lbs at 18 weeks). The exception was the cold-like symptoms she's gotten again from her third round of shots a week or so ago. Antibiotics were prescribed. She's had this same "congestion" reaction all 3 times with her shots and I have no reason to assume the positive behavior change is related since she's perfectly normal and active otherwise and gets the same reaction every time with no positive behavior change before.

Juno's 18 weeks old. I've been posting here over the last few months regarding what a great puppy Juno is 95% of the time but how her mouthing/biting/obstinance/jumping up/pushing the boundaries have been really, really tough for us.

All of a sudden though, after dealing with that non-stop for 10 weeks (from 8 weeks to 18 weeks), those bad behaviors have turned around 90% over just a week and a half. She's still completely herself, just more...mature?? Still active, loves playing, loves being around us, loves her bully sticks and toys, loves going for walks...etc. and seems to generally be happy but everything has changed. Her mouthing on us and furniture is 90% less ( in the middle of teething), jumping up has calmed down, biting us has calmed down, pushing the boundaries by jumping on things like the couch and/or refusing to move in general has calmed down. General obstinance has calmed down as well and she's much more content to keep herself occupied with her toys vs. needing our attention constantly. She still wants to be next to us but is content if we have something to do at that moment. All of this within the space of 10 days. Seems too good to be true. She still acts out a little here and there but minimal compared to her past behavior.

Changes we've made over the last month or so: We've kept up our constant socialization, had a few hour-long sessions with a trainer for general obedience and that continues, correction collar for walks which has worked immediately, introduction of bully sticks and heavier treating for good behavior (she couldn't have bully sticks or liver/chicken treats...etc until recently due to a bad diarrhea issue), shaker can used for only a few days for when the jumping/biting was aggressive or for jumping on the couch and refusing to move and nipping to stop from going down. That has also been instantly helpful and makes it almost not needed in just a few days.

Granted...there have been a lot of little things taking place that all may be impacting her behavior but the change is crazy-good and crazy quick and I'm worried that there's something else going on even though the vet said she's great. It literally seemed liked this happened overnight. She woke up 10 days ago...and she was different.

The other weird thing is her eating habits have also changed in this same general time period from voraciously chowing down each of her 3 meals to instead grazing over each one for an hour. She still eats it all...just not in 1 minute. The vet also said this is fine and she felt it was Juno becoming more comfortable with knowing there is no competition for food...etc.


Again...this is all great if true. It just seems so insane that EVERY SINGLE behavior issue is suddenly turning around at once at what still seems like a fairly young age and while she's teething.

Any thoughts on what we're seeing or any stories on what other folks have seen at this age would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My female, Uschi, seemed to mature overnight. I mean one week she was still a pain in the butt and a fluffy puppy, the next week she looked like an adult dog only smaller. It was weird. She had been so wild and active and drove me crazy, seemed as though we'd get one problem solved and another would start. We went to puppy class but when the obedience at 4 mos began and we had a trainer come to the house, and I tethered her to me for almost a week- all of it fell into place for her. She's turned into a really cool dog at 11 mos. Lots of personality we call "Uschness" but not defiant or willful. So glad to hear yours has made that change too. It's not magic, you did a lot of work with her, gave a tremendous amount of time and effort. I kept thinking about the dog I knew she could be and had inside her and it sounds as though you found that same thing in Juno. Good job! Just get ready, there's the 'butthead' phase to come.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

All I can add is Jake mellowed a bit after teething. Now at 7 months he's a tad "hard of hearing" or stubborn at times. Enjoy the break....more is coming!


----------

